# Vincent



## Jemstar (Apr 19, 2010)

My lovely betta Vincent,


----------



## Firefly (Apr 9, 2010)

hes very pretty, such a unique colour


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's beautiful!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty!


----------



## newfishmom (Mar 26, 2010)

Very pretty. My daughters first betta's name was Vincent.


----------



## Jemstar (Apr 19, 2010)

he has a deep red beard when he flares up, my nicest, happiest betta yet, just wish i could get a decent photo took of him


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

whoa he is VERY intersting!!!! 0_0


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

He's gorgeous. Me want!!


----------



## Jemstar (Apr 19, 2010)

I took a really nice clear picture of Vincent, how can I delete this pic so I can add a different one instead,


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You don't have to delete this pic. Its perfectly fine and go ahead and post the other one.


----------



## Jemstar (Apr 19, 2010)

*Vincent again!*

He is such a lovely betta to watch as he changes colour like an opal with reds in his finnage and shimmers a perlescent pink and blue, My fave betta yet!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow, he's gorgeous!


----------

